# Choosing Between Air 8 and Humic 12...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I'm thinking of doing the build a box option from LCN for the GCF products. I would really like the 18-0-1, 0-0-2 MicroGreen, and RGS. This means I have to choose between Air 8 and Humic 12. I have heavy clay soil. Given they both have Humic (8% vs 12%) but the Air 8 has 5% Potassium, is one a better choice than the other?


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I think air8 makes the most sense given the other 3 products you have picked out.

Air8 is meant to be a liquid aerator. Humic12 is simply a high concentration of humic acid. So air8 is unique in its goal, but humic12 isn't because every N-Ext product already has some amount of humic acid in it, including the greenepunch and microgreene you have picked out already.

air8 is 8% humic, greenepunch is 5% humic, microgreene is 8% humic, and rgs is 6% humic. So you're more than covered by leaving out humic12 since it would just be more of the same -- all of the other products have some other purpose so you get more utility out of them.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

One other potential call out in terms of overlap: MicroGreene has 8% humic / 2% kelp whereas RGS is 6% humic / 3% kelp. I'd just do MicroGreene vs. RGS.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

True, but RGS is the sole source of fulvic acid in that group of 4 products, so it's unique in that regard. Also, kelp is pretty beneficial so having more of it might be a good idea.


----------

